# Day Passes For OBX beach Access



## NCfisher (Mar 27, 2011)

I have been reading that the Nazi's from the national park service have decided to charge for people to access the beaches their tax dollars pay for. Though it makes me sick, I only make it down to OBX for 2 weeks each year. I want to drive out on the beach but I can't afford to buy a whole-seaon pass.
Can anyone tell me if they are going to issue single day passes? Also, has anyone ever fished the northern beaches headed to Corrola where RT12 ends. I'm guessing it's still free up there. Thanks, Keep em wet


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

I fish in Corolla/Carova a few times a year. The fishing can be very good at times when you find the right structure.

The driving up there is totally different, though. You have to park your truck in the middle of the beach. You have to leave a lane open above and below you. The natives of Carova don't care for the tourist/fishermen and there are a bunch of folks that like to drive there city SUV's up and down the beach. Last year, we were nearly drilled by an angry local from one of the realty companies at o'dark thirty!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Phaedrus said:


> I fish in Corolla/Carova a few times a year. The fishing can be very good at times when you find the right structure.
> 
> The driving up there is totally different, though. You have to park your truck in the middle of the beach. You have to leave a lane open above and below you. The natives of Carova don't care for the tourist/fishermen and there are a bunch of folks that like to drive there city SUV's up and down the beach. Last year, we were nearly drilled by an angry local from one of the realty companies at o'dark thirty!


 Yeap,you or your chit in the way,they will take you out at 60.. There are many outtastaters in this mix of locals.. They do not like the crowds public access has caused,only a matter of time before that beach will be closed to the public as well...


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

I think they should just BAN fishing except for rich people who own really big boats!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

NCfisher said:


> I have been reading that the Nazi's from the national park service have decided to charge for people to access the beaches their tax dollars pay for. Though it makes me sick, I only make it down to OBX for 2 weeks each year. I want to drive out on the beach but I can't afford to buy a whole-seaon pass.
> Can anyone tell me if they are going to issue single day passes? Also, has anyone ever fished the northern beaches headed to Corrola where RT12 ends. I'm guessing it's still free up there. Thanks, Keep em wet


Pretty sure they are only doing annual and weekly passes, but the weekly ones are almost half the price of the annual. $120/yr vs $50/wk


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NCfisher said:


> I have been reading that the Nazi's from the national park service have decided to charge for people to access the beaches their tax dollars pay for. Though it makes me sick, I only make it down to OBX for 2 weeks each year. I want to drive out on the beach but I can't afford to buy a whole-seaon pass.
> Can anyone tell me if they are going to issue single day passes? Also, has anyone ever fished the northern beaches headed to Corrola where RT12 ends. I'm guessing it's still free up there. Thanks, Keep em wet


 I've asked those in the "know",there IS NO DAILY PASS... In your case,you can save 20bucks by buying two weekly's,but that is all...


----------



## NCfisher (Mar 27, 2011)

That's unbelievable. Man, if the park service isn't bad enough, now the locals are out to get you. I think I'll take my chances with the locals. They don't seem to mind when i spend money in the restaurants and other things! I just don't get it. I don't mean to be thick headed but what do you mean about parking in the middle? I have to leave space between my truck and the ocean? Wow

Keep 'em wet


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

send some of the bigger ones north a little. I was at Kitty Hawk last weekend and in the surf it didnt take 2 minutes before we were getting bit. they were all pretty small. The piers werent open late yet and i was down to do some repair work and only had the evening to fish. It was fun catching fish this early, now ready for some to eat


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Try and remember alot of folks up that way commute on the beach as there is no access from Corrolla North.Its amazing more ponies don't get crushed. Last time I fished up there [4 AM]there was an actual rush hour as the sun came up.We were parked tight to the water Lots of 4 whl vans and PUs hauling ass to get to constructions sites I presume.Lots of damage and sand loss from Hurricane Ophelia? 05-06? We were at the gate and also at the cypress roots. Dog sharks all day and only faint traces of stripers[skulls] Wouldnt waste a day trip on it again.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*FLAT HARD PACK BEACH WITH NO Structure to Fish.*

If Free Beach Driving is what you are after then Corrolla Corrova will do you just fine, but as far as fishing.. I am sorry to say that you can not even compare the fishing up there to fishing the OBX.. Might as well be fishing vah beach.. 

JAM


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"That's unbelievable. Man, if the park service isn't bad enough, now the locals are out to get you"

Makes sense to me, go into Kelly's on Friday night and try for the local chicks and you will meet all kinds of "Friendly locals"


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

from free to $50 for 1 week overnite. Does anyone know where the $50 bills & $120 for annual passes goes? Do they use it to keep the ramps in better condition? do they use it to fight beach erosion? Or do they just use it to pay the jerks that take our money? I guess that's one way to create jobs.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Smally said:


> from free to $50 for 1 week overnite. Does anyone know where the $50 bills & $120 for annual passes goes? Do they use it to keep the ramps in better condition? do they use it to fight beach erosion? Or do they just use it to pay the jerks that take our money? I guess that's one way to create jobs.



One word... or 2 ,, It's alled a Pension fund, or Hedgefund..


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Smally said:


> from free to $50 for 1 week overnite. Does anyone know where the $50 bills & $120 for annual passes goes? Do they use it to keep the ramps in better condition? do they use it to fight beach erosion? Or do they just use it to pay the jerks that take our money? I guess that's one way to create jobs.


Hardly OverNight, I have been warning of this for at least 9 years.. Well it's Reality Time, Never was about Birds or Turtles as you'all can now see. Wasn't even about Driving on the Beach, because now you CAN NOT WALK THERE EITHER. I will not go one any further about the petition because if your are asking how did this happen overnight, I could safely say You ain't signed the Petition Either.. If everyone sits back and does nothing, that is what you can expect NOTHING... 

JAM


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

JAM said:


> Hardly OverNight, I have been warning of this for at least 9 years.. Well it's Reality Time, Never was about Birds or Turtles as you'all can now see. Wasn't even about Driving on the Beach, because now you CAN NOT WALK THERE EITHER. I will not go one any further about the petition because if your are asking how did this happen overnight, I could safely say You ain't signed the Petition Either.. If everyone sits back and does nothing, that is what you can expect NOTHING...
> 
> JAM



Well said JAM.......I have been B!(@&ing for 3 years about the ones who only worry about access when it's time for their visit. If y'all had worried this much years ago instead of sucking hind tit we may not be in this mess...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> Well said JAM.......I have been B!(@&ing for 3 years about the ones who only worry about access when it's time for their visit. If y'all had worried this much years ago instead of sucking hind tit we may not be in this mess...


 You know Mike I agree with both you and Jam.. But,you also have to take into consideration,they come here once a year,go back to work,forget about fishing here,then it is all over.. Outta sight outta mind happens,kinda upsets me a bit,but that is the way it is.. sucks I know...


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> You know Mike I agree with both you and Jam.. But,you also have to take into consideration,they come here once a year,go back to work,forget about fishing here,then it is all over.. Outta sight outta mind happens,kinda upsets me a bit,but that is the way it is.. sucks I know...


That is the truth. They have lives that are not on the same path as ours, busy raising kids, etc.


----------



## NCfisher (Mar 27, 2011)

> Well said JAM.......I have been B!(@&ing for 3 years about the ones who only worry about access when it's time for their visit. If y'all had worried this much years ago instead of sucking hind tit we may not be in this mess...


I gotta tell you Mike, that's pretty insulting. The fact is that the OBX beach issuses are not on the Baltimore nightly news. I have heard grumblings about potential charging $ for beach access for years but I didn't know it had actually happened until I started visiting this site. We usually use the beach ramp across from Oregon Inlet Fishing Center and it has never been closed when we were there so I never gave it much thought. For you to describe me as "sucking hind tit" shows your ignorance. All I do is come to OBX for two weeks every summer and spend thousands of dollars supporting local businesses including charter fishing and buying a fishing liscence just so I can fish in the ocean. The fact is, people have lives, fishing is a hobby that we love and I plan to continue but I hardley think it's fair to blame the "tourists" because the dumasses at the NPS closed the beaches.


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

AbuMike said:


> Well said JAM.......I have been B!(@&ing for 3 years about the ones who only worry about access when it's time for their visit. If y'all had worried this much years ago instead of sucking hind tit we may not be in this mess...


Dead on right Mike. There is a thing now a days called social media. It has been talked about for a long damn time now there. There is really no excuse for those who love the island not know what's going on with it. I just don't understand it


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

That's why they should have let them close the beaches instead of signing that so called consent decree. That way EVERYBODY would have gotten the message and learned pretty quick! Now as usual it is the SERIOUS fisherman or women who pays the BIG price to drive on what little beach they felt they could spare regardless whether it was condusive to fishing or not! It will be interesting this summer to see the sunbathers etc. when reality slaps them in the face! Of course then again it only cost those folks $50 and their set and then it's back to out a sight out a mind.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

SNDFLEE said:


> That's why they should have let them close the beaches instead of signing that so called consent decree. That way EVERYBODY would have gotten the message and learned pretty quick! Now as usual it is the SERIOUS fisherman or women who pays the BIG price to drive on what little beach they felt they could spare regardless whether it was condusive to fishing or not! It will be interesting this summer to see the sunbathers etc. when reality slaps them in the face! Of course then again it only cost those folks $50 and their set and then it's back to out a sight out a mind.


 Signing was NOT DONE.. Won't go into all of it,but the consent decree was not signed,and agreeing to it is spilt milk.. No publicity in out of state papers,really none in local papers as well as none on tv or other media,except for negative..Many that are not regular visitors were caught flatfooted and really thought it was just vehicles that were in jepardy,not pedestrian access.. In many ways I'm with ya,things were not handled as well as I though they should have been either..Although,we were up against a media that posed us as beach bumbs to the general public,therefore no public outcry.. With $,no real bargining power-"interveiners?", and the "judge" in their corner we did not stand a chance.. As I said,all spilt milk..... Bit*hing about it serves no purpose,and blaming folks that come down every now and again serves less.. IMHO,the only hope we have to get anything back is through the media,gov action through congress to override,and keeping together as fishermen with the common thread that ALL our access is in jepardy,not just Cape Hatteras....... jmho...

Permit is a pain in the arse,I agree..BUT the access that is being taken away by no peer reviewed science,and the "making of habitate" when it has never been there in the first place and even less now with beach errosion,along with expecting birds that have never nested here with numbers in the first place,as well a the esa,are all "tools" they (special interest) use.. So far the media has lended a deaf ear,we as fishermen need to change that and take some of those "tools" away from them...


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

ncsharkman said:


> I think they should just BAN fishing except for rich people who own really big boats!


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree with you what is done is done. I agree more we as fishermen and even people who just enjoy the outdoors HAD BETTER unite, get behind the motion PUBLICLY and garner more media coverage of the prestigous kind and try to as you stated educate EVERYBODY as to what has happened and how regarding junk science etc.. has played a part along with very questionable practices by the NPS. I with all due respect wonder will people be willing to do so. Everytime I watch the news and watch all of the people who want laws changed etc. demonsrtate in D.C. and the media coverage they receive what would happen if we did the same thing to get our plight more in the public eye and perhaps garner even more support once the TRUE facts are made more known. I can't imagine any person who once heard the true facts and what has been done and why would not be simpithetic to our plight and that of the local community whom we all love very much!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

@NCfisher.......you and others have heard what has been going on the last few years and did not give it a second thought untill it directly effected your time spent there. People sat around and waited for others to do what we could to stop it and now that we could not it's a big deal to you. People should have stopped asking...Hey y'all we coming down next week, whats open? Whats up with the birds?........WELL SO FREAKING SORRY IF I OFFENDED YOU.....MAYBE YOU SHOULD HAVE TRIED TO BE MORE INFORMED....MAYBE YOU SHOULD HAVE CARED WHEN YOU FIRST HEARD OF THIS MESS.....This IS NOT about you and your visit, it's about WE THE PEOPLE and OUR beaches......We all contribute to the economy of the islands. We are all hurt by what has happened so don't even make it about you.........


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Mike, I typed out a long statement in support of what you said*

But decided your plain language said it better. These folks who think their vacation dollars drive everything have flat missed the boat. The SLEC, Defenders of Wildlife, Audubon, and others have the NPS as pawns. The park service doesn't want to contend with anyone in the park including tourists. They're philosophy is damn the local economy as they don't have a stake in it.


----------



## NCfisher (Mar 27, 2011)

You know what Mike, All I did come come on this site and ask if anyone knew if they were going to issue single day beach access passes and if anyone had fished up north, Somehow that got twisted into me being a ass#@le who doesn't care anything about what's going on down there if that's what you think, then you are mistaken. I do care and I do not think it's all about me and my time spent there. I simply didn't know that it had progressed this far. What would you have me do Mike? Have you organized any events I can attend? Are there more petitions I can sign? Maybe I can go to DC and speak on your behalf. I came asking a couple simple questions and this is the nonsense I have to deal with. And Lynn P. I don't think my vacation dollars drive anything so don't put words in my mouth but if you don't believe that many of the businesses in the outer banks benefit from tourism I think you are mistaken. Ok guys, enough is enough can't we all just get along?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NCfisher said:


> Ok guys, enough is enough can't we all just get along?


 *AGREED!!* Let's try and do that,along with writing every congressman or senator that we can to let them know what our views are of taking our access as fishermen.. As well as supporting CHAPA in anyway possible... Fighting amoungst ourselves,or pointing fingers, accomplishes nothing..


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm not fighting anything or anyone Kenny. Once again some can not have an opinion or say. My post was not written directly AT YOU NC but to all the hundreds of folks that ask it 3, 4, 5, 6 times a year while all the long saying how much they visit and how much they love it and how much they spend. All you have to do is type "Hatteras Island access" in Google and read up a bit. It was the same general statement I have been making for the last 3-4 years. If you took offence.......SORRY. I DO NOT have to quantify what I said to you or anyone else. I know what I have done and don't give two turds who likes it or not. If I can't have an opinion then to hell with this site. MAYHEM is all over the net........Y'all keep on asking cause one day you will get on here and read..."it's all closed, don't waste your time"....Peace, I'm out.....Thanks LynnP, therre's a lot of folks on the same page.....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> I'm not fighting anything or anyone Kenny. Once again some can not have an opinion or say. My post was not written directly AT YOU NC but to all the hundreds of folks that ask it 3, 4, 5, 6 times a year while all the long saying how much they visit and how much they love it and how much they spend. All you have to do is type "Hatteras Island access" in Google and read up a bit. It was the same general statement I have been making for the last 3-4 years. If you took offence.......SORRY. I DO NOT have to quantify what I said to you or anyone else. I know what I have done and don't give two turds who likes it or not. If I can't have an opinion then to hell with this site. MAYHEM is all over the net........Y'all keep on asking cause one day you will get on here and read..."it's all closed, don't waste your time"....Peace, I'm out.....Thanks LynnP, therre's a lot of folks on the same page.....


 You're entitled to your opinion,and I understand fully being bombarded at times from pm's to phonecalls on stuff that is readily available to be read on the net and other places.. No offense taken,but it's better to get folks on your side with a spoonfull of honey,than a spoonfull of vinegar.. Some TRUELY do not know.. AND YES,no doubt folks should have gotten involved more than they did,and MAYBE it would have helped.. BUT,my opinion is the media leans the other way,and many folks listen to it for their info,as sad as it may sound.. That is one of the chief reasons why folks haven't supported CHAPA,nor been there to help,and seem to have a deaf ear till it's their time to come to the obx.. (it's kind of "an outtasite outta mind" thing with no media in their face about it) This is my opinion,and it is just that,opinion,as is yours.. 

OBTW,those thinking open access to n beaches will be there forever need to look at this link as well... 



http://hamptonroads.com/2012/04/first-hatteras-now-currituck-aims-curb-orv-access


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Smally said:


> from free to $50 for 1 week overnite. Does anyone know where the $50 bills & $120 for annual passes goes? Do they use it to keep the ramps in better condition? do they use it to fight beach erosion? Or do they just use it to pay the jerks that take our money? I guess that's one way to create jobs.


I think it all goes to pay for alot more closed signs


----------

